# This years' BC Licence



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2015)




----------



## Citius (20 Nov 2015)

Funny, but the comm has every right to exclude you for that....


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Nov 2015)

Yeah, but knowing Dan that is him in the picture.


----------



## Citius (20 Nov 2015)

It's a provisional licence anyway, so in retrospect, I doubt if anyone will be bothered


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> It's a provisional licence anyway, so in retrospect, I doubt if anyone will be bothered


----------



## oldroadman (20 Nov 2015)

It's a bit boring, but the regs say a good likeness, not a cartoon character. I know plenty of commissaires who would turn that one away, and you would have to pay an extra fee to play. Best get it sorted out. Of course, there is the other point that your membership and licence is a good ID, so why not have a picture that people can recognise? It may come in handy one day.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2015)

Ffs.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2015)

oldroadman said:


> It's a bit boring, but the regs say a good likeness, not a cartoon character. I know plenty of commissaires who would turn that one away, and you would have to pay an extra fee to play. Best get it sorted out. Of course, there is the other point that your membership and licence is a good ID, so why not have a picture that people can recognise? It may come in handy one day.







Other Viz images are available.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2015)

I didn't notice the cartoon image on the right - I was distracted by the evidence on the left that you are now 'old'! (I remember you making a jokey remark on one forum ride about someone of that age ...  )


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't notice the cartoon image on the right - I was distracted by the evidence on the left that you are now 'old'! (I remember you making a jokey remark on one forum ride about someone of that age ...  )


That's right Col. 



I am now a vet.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2015)

dan_bo said:


> That's right Col.
> 
> 
> 
> I am now a vet.



Bloody hell doesn't time fly.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Bloody hell doesn't time fly.


Indeed ... I remember being 15 and my middle-aged English teacher telling the class that before we knew it we would end up as old as him. "Yeah, right!" thought I. I'm much older now than he was then - how did _that_ happen!


----------



## Kestevan (24 Nov 2015)

Looks like Dan anyway.






Except Younger, more handsome and with a better haircut. 

.


----------

